# Stihl ms 250 not powerful enough?



## bonedoc (Aug 12, 2009)

I just bought a brand new Stihl ms 250 with 18" bar at my local dealer.  I had been pretty excited about cutting up the piles of 8' lengths next to my driveway in preparation for winter but have been distressed by some discussion on this forum.

It seems a lot of people bad-mouth the ms 250 as not powerful enough for lots of firewood cutting.   In contrast, the ms 290 seems to be much beloved.  

That said(I have not even fired up my ms 250 yet), should I upgrade to the ms 290 (or 270 "wood boss") as they are only about $50 more?

For just a little more money is it really that better of a saw?  

I burn and cut about 3 cords/year.  Do not do any tree felling.

Any thoughts appreciated..


----------



## Gooserider (Aug 13, 2009)

Moved to Gear room as more appropriate...  

I would say the key question is how BIG are the logs you want to cut up?  While in theory it is possible to cut up to twice the bar length, it can be slow going to do so, takes a good bit of practice to make the cuts line up, and especially with a small saw, can get you bogged down in a hurry...   I find as a practical matter, it is best to figure about 1.5 times the bar length as a good working estimate...

There really isn't an "underpowered" saw, the problem is that most saws are "over-barred" where they are equipped with a bar that is bigger than the engine can readily drive a chain around AND cut at the same time...  The rule of thumb that I've seen is that you should stick with bars that have about 3-4cc of engine for every inch of bar...  A big pro grade saw can push that a little bit, but small home owner saws will have problems especially if you start getting closer to 2cc per inch...  

My first saw was a Poulan w/ a 36cc engine.  It came w/ a 16" bar or 2.25cc per inch, and it was badly underpowered.  If I had a perfectly sharp chain, it would do OK in wood up to about 12" or so.  If the chain got at all dull, or I got into stuff that was bigger than that, it totally bogged.  I put a 12" bar on it, and now it cuts nice, but is too small for anything but limbing or small logs.

Because my wood guy would bring me logs that were 30-40" diameter on occasion, I went with an 80cc saw for my second saw, figuring that would let me swing up to a 28" bar, though normally I use a 20" bar, which at 4cc to the inch screams through everything.  :coolgrin: 

However, I feel that for most people the optimum saw is something in the 45-60cc range, which is enough to drive a 16-18" bar, and cut almost anything you need to deal with.  I'm not a Stihl person, but it sounds like you might be happier doing the upgrade.  

Using a saw that is too small can be frustrating, and hard on both you and the saw as you attempt to force it to do more than it's designed for, and possibly dangerous for that same reason...

(speaking of danger, make sure you get AND WEAR the safety gear - chaps, boots, logging helmet, and gloves...)

Gooserider


----------



## wendell (Aug 13, 2009)

For only $50 more, i think you will be happy with the bigger saw. Hopefully , the dealer will work with you!


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Aug 13, 2009)

bonedoc said:
			
		

> I just bought a brand new Stihl ms 250 with 18” bar at my local dealer.  I had been pretty excited about cutting up the piles of 8’ lengths next to my driveway in preparation for winter but have been distressed by some discussion on this forum.
> 
> It seems a lot of people bad-mouth the ms 250 as not powerful enough for lots of firewood cutting.  In contrast, the ms 290 seems to be much beloved.
> 
> ...



If I had one saw (which I do) I wouldn't chose the 250.  IMO, it's not an adequate firewood saw.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Aug 13, 2009)

Not knowing anything about the 250 has anybody run a full chisel on it yet?

The 290 works well for me.

Matt


----------



## thinkxingu (Aug 13, 2009)

Hello There,
     I went looking to buy an MS290 from all the good reviews here, but when I picked it up the thing was a pig.  I ended up with the MS250 as a result of the dealer's recommendation (power vs. weight) and my own feeling, and I have not been disappointed.  I'm sure the 290 would be a bit quicker, but it's sure nice having a lighter, more nimble saw.  For the record, I went with the 16" bar, and I've yet to have an issue with it.  From what I've heard, the Dolmar 5100 is a terrific option, and the only other saw I was looking for, but my local dealer's a doofie (sounds like a trend).

SML


----------



## John_M (Aug 13, 2009)

bonedoc, I have the MS250 w/16" bar and it is a great all around saw for most of the non-professional work most of us do. However, once I get into logs over 10" in diameter it begins to bog down quite a lot. I do not force the saw but allow the sharp chain and weight of the saw do the cutting. 

Earlier this year I had to cut up some 36" to 42" wood and the MS250 certainly was not up to that task and had to resort to wedges and sledges to reduce the rounds to a manageable size. I was looking into another, bigger saw and was considering the Stihl MS361 along with a couple of Husqvarna models. Because of "feel" and balance I was leaning toward the Husqvarna models. However, I soon finished all my cutting and splitting for this year so I put off purchasing another saw until next year. 

If I had to decide "which saw(s) do I need?" all over again, here is what I would do and pass this info for your consideration: Keep your MS250 but replace your 18" bar with a 16". If you will be getting into logs thicker than 10" I would recommend a saw in the 56cc to 60cc range like the MS361 or Husqvarna 357XP with 18" and 20" bars. In these larger saws I would recommend purchasing one of the professional models because they are lighter and more comfortable (and unfortunately, more expensive) than the Homeowner class of saws. At this time in my life I cannot imagine needing a saw larger than 56cc to 60cc. However, as facts change, so will I. 

This would be my recommendation based on my age (71) and needs (cutting and splitting about 3 cords each year).

Good luck.

John_M


----------



## HittinSteel (Aug 13, 2009)

I'd grab the 270 if your dealer will work with you for an additional $50......... will be about perfect for your cutting needs


----------



## 'bert (Aug 13, 2009)

John_M said:
			
		

> Keep your MS250 but replace your 18" bar with a 16".
> 
> John_M



+1 

 I have a 16" bar on my recently acquired MS250.  I have found myself grabbing this saw more and more.  Not my choice for felling a tree, but for most bucking and limbing it's a nice saw.  I am lucky to have a choice of saws and try to use the correct one for the job.

If it fits your needs right now, I would keep it, but change the bar to 16".  If your needs change, look at another saw.  Consider some 2nd hand saws of larger size that you may  not need to use as often.

In answer to your question in your sig line..  left femur fractured.


----------



## wendell (Aug 13, 2009)

Dear moderators,

Is it possible to combine the 2 identical threads the OP started?

Respectively,

Wendell


----------



## Dexter (Aug 13, 2009)

I think the 250 is great for a few cords of 9" hardwood or 12" pine.  I have an old .025 (old version of 250) and I've gotten way past expected service life out of it.  Re: HittinSteel's suggestion:  The 270 is a truly wonderful saw.  'Bought a used one this summer, and have cut and bucked about 5 cords so far.  More Torque on the bigger diameter wood.  I think they're more than $50 bucks higher than the 250s, though.

Regards,

Dexter


----------



## Gooserider (Aug 13, 2009)

wendell said:
			
		

> Dear moderators,
> 
> Is it possible to combine the 2 identical threads the OP started?
> 
> ...



Done...

Bonedoc, I don't know if the multiple threads were you or a board glitch, but please try to avoid making multiple threads on the same topic if you can...  It's a minor nuisance to fix that I'd prefer not to need to do...

Gooserider


----------



## Wet1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Give it back to the dealer.  A man only NEEDS one saw (and Goose nailed it), get a 7900 and be done with it  :cheese:


----------



## HittinSteel (Aug 13, 2009)

I hear you WET1, just got off the phone with my dealer, very tempting.


----------



## Wet1 (Aug 13, 2009)

HittinSteel said:
			
		

> I hear you WET1, just got off the phone with my dealer, very tempting.


Get one, it will outrun your other saws and yet it's super light for a saw of its size.  It was the best $639 I've ever spent for a new saw.  It's light enough to use all day (~13.? lbs as I recall) and has more snot than any other <80cc saw.  It's just as happy running an 18" bar as it is working a 28"+ bar.  Like Goose, I typically leave a 20" on mine and use it for 90% of my work.  Damn great saw if you ask me, certainly the best bang for your money in a pro level saw.  I have dozens of saws, but the 7900 always makes it into the truck when there's work to be done...


----------



## HittinSteel (Aug 13, 2009)

Not sure I have ever heard anyone who owns one have anything but great things to say about them. I sold my 039 in my sig last night and the 041 is a nice saw but old and heavy. I'm lucky enough to have good stihl, dolmar, husky and jonsered dealers all very close which have their 70cc saws priced close enough to not matter. Makes for a tough decision. I have really liked all of the Stihls I have ever owned but there is something always tempting me to try another brand just to see......     oh well, I may just looked for the best deal on something used in that size range.


----------



## Gooserider (Aug 13, 2009)

The big advantage I see to the 7900 over the other brands is that it gives you an 80cc saw that fights in the 60-70cc weight class - Dolmar uses the same saw for the 6400, 7200 and 7900, only swapping out the piston, cylinder, and decals... The weight of the saw stays the same for all three.  Compared to the competition in each range, the 6400 is a tad heavy for it's size, the 7200 is about the same, and the 7900 is much lighter, giving it the best horsepower to weight ratio in the industry...

I've used the 70cc class Stihls, and they are nice, but weigh about the same, and that extra 10cc's makes a BIG difference, the saw goes through oak like those TV infomercial knives go through tomatoes...

That said, the 7900 is still a hefty saw, unless you KNOW that you will be needing to deal with monster size logs on occasion, I think the 5100 is a slightly better choice.  It is another lightweight for it's class, works well w/ a 16-18" bar by all reports, and is significantly lighter than the 7900...  

Gooserider


----------



## HittinSteel (Aug 13, 2009)

Had the same type of dilemma when I purchased my 260. Dolmar makes an excellent saw in the 5100 and Husky has the 346, another saw I have never heard anything but high praise for. I'm happy with the way the 260 feels and performs after the muffler mod, which has me leaning towards a used 440/460. 7900's are also non existant used......... which says quite a lot.


----------



## trapshooter9 (Aug 14, 2009)

I have a 025 with 18" bar and have cut a bunch of wood with it.  For 3 cords per year, I think it will serve you well. I cut about 10 cords with mine last year. That being said, I did recently acquire two larger saws.  I plan to keep the 025 for limbing and smaller tasks.  I got a ms290 18" with case and 6400 20", both like new, for $300 total. I just couldn't pass it up.  I ditched the worn out safety chain on the Stihl and replaced it  new full chisel chain. It is a beast.  I haven't gotten to do any serious cutting with the 6400 yet because it needs sharpened and I havent had a chance to get the correct sized file so I can sharpen it.  I cant wait to try it out.


----------



## wendell (Aug 14, 2009)

HittinSteel said:
			
		

> 7900's are also non existant used......... which says quite a lot.



Found one for you, http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320411738755


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Aug 14, 2009)

HittinSteel said:
			
		

> Had the same type of dilemma when I purchased my 260. Dolmar makes an excellent saw in the 5100 and Husky has the 346, another saw I have never heard anything but high praise for. I'm happy with the way the 260 feels and performs after the muffler mod, which has me leaning towards a used 440/460. *7900's are also non existant used......... which says quite a lot*.



Ouch.


----------



## HittinSteel (Aug 14, 2009)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> HittinSteel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I meant that to mean their owners love them and hold on to them


----------



## HittinSteel (Aug 14, 2009)

wendell said:
			
		

> HittinSteel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks Wendell. I generally avoid e-bay but........


----------



## wendell (Aug 14, 2009)

Having it completely rebuilt makes it intriguing but a little concerned that he hasn't tested the compression to make sure he got it all but back together right but you have to like his 100% seller rating. For another choice, check out the thread I started on the sale Bailey's is having on an upgraded 6401.


----------

